# Preparation for Introductions



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Quick question for those of you who have adopted a toddler 2-3yr old.

Do you know how much preperation work was done with you LO either by FC or SW in the weeks leading up to introductions? I know they can't know specific details about their new parents until after matching panel, but how much did they know about the plan for adoption?

We meet our little one very soon and I asked this question today. I was told very little was being done as how much can a 2 and a half ur old really understand about adoption. Most work will be done intensely in the week between matching panel and introductions. 

Does this make sense and sound right??

I thought more prep work would be being done right now to try and explain she won't be living with FC much longer and a new mammy and daddy will soon meet her etc. 

What are your experiences? Any comments a d advise welcome?

Thanks
Can't wait 
Xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Can't Wait
Our LO was a bit younger but FC prepped between MP and intro day (2days) using our picture book with our voices. The FC did tell us she told him that they have found his forever mummy and daddy but I'm not sure how much they would understand. It's all how it's dealt with from intro day 1 for that age I understand -although anything that can be shared beforehand is very worthwhile.


Did you ask the lo sw's or your own? They may give you an idea on what is normal for his age in your area. We adopted out of county and things have been very different and surprised our SW and colleagues too.
Exciting times x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations can't wait

Bubba was only 1 when we met her. The fc had a talking photo album, a4 laminated photos and a dvd. However dvd wasn't used as they were moving on an older child a few days before we met her. She had these for week between mp and first day. It was amazing she picked up photos which were all over the place looked at them and looked at us. Then opened photo book  and looked at us. Then she looked again put her arms up and said mum mum!!! It was amazing


Get as much rest as u can because it really is the most emotionally draining thing we have ever done i ached everywhere and face muscles from smiling so much. Xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Wish there was a like button for your post aaa - it brought such a smile to my face  

Good luck and enjoy wonderful times can't wait.

X


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

U welcome. We were very lucky our fc were amazing and r friends now bubba loves seeing them . Its an amazing experience and one i feel very proud to have been involved in. Xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't wait - we are in the same boat as you. Our lo has just turned 2 yrs and they are starting getting prepared today. Today she will be told what is happening and then will have the photo/voice book we made for her also we gave her a teddy that I slept with since approval panel so she will know my scent when she meets me. We meet her next Thursday so it looks like 2 weeks prep for babies/toddlers.

Good luck with the intros. Exciting and nerve racking at the same time 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Sky congratulations so pleased for u. Rest well hun it is so tiring in a lovely way and we were so excited we didn't sleep very well during intros then they r home running!!! Enjoy every minute Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, it's reassuring to hear that similar work is being done with your LO's. I was just worried they weren't doing enough. 

Very excited to meet her but also apprehensive and worried about how she will take to Introductions. I don't think she knows at all that she'll be moving homes in a few weeks. Her little life is going to be turned upside down very quickly. I just really feel for her, it's going to be so confusing.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't forget (as we have just realised...) that time seems to move much more slowly for little ones. 

A week seems like a really short space of time for us, but remember back to what it was like when you were little and waiting for your birthday or something exciting... Time seemed to drag on and on! Even a few hours seemed an eternity! I think that a few days of preparation is probably spot on for one so small. Otherwise it would become this big scary unknown thing if they had too long to think about it.

I hope that makes sense! We're thinking about all these things a lot too at the moment. 
J x


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

"Cant Wait"  ..... congratulations, almost there until you can hug your LO.....

We did a DVD and a photo book, which we handed to the SW on the night of matching panel, this was because we only had 3 days between panel and starting introductions......our LO was 2 and half at the time.

Our FC, were fantastic (and are now very good friends), they played the DVD on loop non-stop (I really feel for the FC !!)and our photo book was his favourite bed time read..... 

So once intro day came around, i can still see him sitting in the bay window at the FC looking for us, and when the door was opened came running towards us...... even now i am getting a little tearful thinking about it......

I hope your first day is a magical as ours was....... good luck.....cant wait to read your updates.....


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I feel much better now, reassured by your advise and experience  

Sevsxp - how long was your DVD and what did you say on it. Think we are going to do one but can't really think of what to say other then 'Hello we are Mammy and Daddy, can't wait to meet you' we aren't very natural at talking to cameras either, lol. It's gonna be well cheesey  

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Making dvd was horrible we read a story u could take a guided tour of the house showing  where lo sleep etc.


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Our DVD was about 12 mins long, and it was a hello from us at the fromt door, and then a "scene" int eac room in the house, "this is where we make breakfast", "this is where mummy and daddy sleep"" this is your bedroom"..a tour of the garden...... that sort of thing....we also had a quick "hello" from grandparents and went to see his cousins, and they all said a little piece to camera... "hi I am your cousin xxxxxxx, and I cant wait to play football in the garden with you", "hi i am you cousin xxxxxx and I can wait to teach how to play video games"....... that sort of thing......

One thing we did do, we was told he was mad on Peppa Pig, so in every "scene" we had Peppa and George sitting there, at the table, in our bed, playing in the garden.... the FC said this was a clever idea, as looking for peppa and george in every scene, got and maintained his interest.....

We did ours over a weekend, and although both felt very uncomfortable, we had a glass of wine and just had a giggle...good luck with yours !!!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Sevsxp - that sounds great. Only problem is that's exactly what we've done with our introduction book. We've spent ages staging up photo's 'cleverly' with brown bear subtly in every scene and laid it out like a story 'this is where mammy a daddy sleep' 'this is the bathroom . . . Can you see brown bear brushing his teeth' etc etc. we've done what you did in the DVD in the photo album. Haven't really left much to say on the DVD that won't overload them with info?!?  
We r busy making another album Introducing close friends and family as wanted to keep introductions simply to us, the house and pets. Will use the other book once they r home to introduce other ppl.

What on earth can we say on the DVD?? Think we r gonna have to just wing it. It's gonna be very short! Lol 

Xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

For what it's worth, I don't think it would do any harm to repeat the same things on the DVD. It's a different format, and having the same basic ideas and information presented in a different way - I would think - is a good thing.  The DVD is all about hearing the sound of your voice and seeing you move and so on... The FCs can then use the DVD and book together.


Good luck!
J x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Not there yet just wanted to say so excited for you. Love the sleeping with a teddy will defo do that. AA love your posts as always so beautiful x x x


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Our photo album and DVD were the same, in fact every "scene" we filmed for the DVD we took a still as well......

According to the FC everytime he watched the DVD he would have the book open on his lap and would point to the people on the screen in the book.

for our 2nd adoption,  we had a big soft cube made up with photos of the family on each side, so lo could have it with him and play with it rolling it around, that went well as well...not sure if I can put the link on here , but if you pm me, i can send it to you.... they turned the cube round in 3 days....

good luck......... dont fret too much over it, if you got good FC, they are the secret to it.....


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great replies, you've all given us some ideas to be busy with and reassurance for introductions. Not long now, can't wait, just want to do everything we can to make the move a smooth as possible for her.

Thanks again
Can't wait 
Xx


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

work was done with ours the day before we met her, she had no idea what was happening when she started school 6mnths later and thought everyone got a new mummy and daddy
we used nutmeg books to help her and paddington bear DVD
but expect to have to do things yourself her SW was useless


----------

